# If you had to choose a joinery router bit



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Wondering if you could only have either a miter lock bit or a drawer lock bit, which would it be and why.

Have almost convinced myself I want a miter lock bit but then I remembered the drawer lock bit. Mostly want one for making drawers.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Just has to do with what your going to make. You don't have to have either one if you have a table saw.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

> Mostly want one for making drawers.
> 
> - patcollins


For drawers I use a tongue and groove bit set. I put the tongue on the inside face of the front and back and the groove on the inside face of the sides. With my set of matched bits once I dial in the bit settings I can change to the other bit without changing the router's depth setting.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Just has to do with what your going to make. You don t have to have either one if you have a table saw.
> 
> - a1Jim


I suppose I could use rabbits for the drawers.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I've used a drawer lock bit. It's a pain to set up, but once done the joints are nice.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I ve used a drawer lock bit. It s a pain to set up, but once done the joints are nice.


Dittos on that!

Like the lock-rabbet joints.


----------

